# 3G LaptopConnect Card Option GT Max



## cwo (Dec 21, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300150577224&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:11

I bought this device on eBay. I am having trouble getting the GSM setting to connect to the Cingular Internet. I have a 3G Smart Card(SIM) which I use in my Cingular 8525 and was told I could use in the card. I have MediaNet Unlimted data transfer with Cingular/AT&T. 

When I try to connect to the Cingular Internet I get one of these messages: "Error 619" and "Ras Error, return Value 31". Tried the fixes for these two errors and nothing works. I have not tried re-installing the software.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## bm150280 (Apr 24, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but i am having a similar problem. I have the 3g LaptopConnect CardOption GT Max 3.6. 
I have my sim card from my cell phone in the GT Max, I have an unlimited data plan. 
It showed that the device was connected and that I had service, but when I clicked on "connect" nothing ever happened. Nothing. 
So I downloaded a Firmware Update for the GT Max and now it doesn't even show up in the ATT Communication manager!! Not sure what I did?!!? 
Help


----------

